

Uber, Lyft, Sidecar Put Driver Recruiting In High Gear - yapcguy
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Uber-Lyft-Sidecar-put-driver-recruiting-in-high-5190676.php#photo-3413339

======
yapcguy
Summary:

 _> "I was driving for Lyft in November when I picked up two attractive
women," said the driver, who declined to give his name because he fears
repercussions from the apps. "Like anybody, we started chatting, but they were
sort of awkward. I knew something was up when they didn't tell me clearly
where they wanted to go."

After a few minutes, the women dropped the pretense. They said they were from
Uber and made a mouthwatering offer to switch to UberX: If he signed up for
the service, Uber wouldn't skim its usual 15 percent off fares for the rest of
the year. Plus, he could land a $500 bonus for picking up 20 passengers, and
for simply checking out the company's headquarters he would receive a $50 gas
card - and a free lunch._

